# Diagnostic Imaging as "differential diagnosis"?



## zmpibs4813 (May 23, 2009)

Having been diagnosed with IBS recently (but myself not sure of that), I am, at presentfollowing my GI Doctor's treatment plan, including taking a pro-biotic. The colonoscopy was completed successfully - only 2 polyps, both of which were excised and found to be benign. Still, I experience the original complaint that brought me to the GI doctor - an "irritation"(feels like an open sore if it were on your skin) right underneath the umbilical region. Ifeel it most either within a 1/2hr of eating or drinking, or during any whole body"vibration"(i.e. when "driving/riding" in a vehicle). At times, the irritation is not there at all. At mostit's a 1-2 on the discomfort scale, 3 max. At times there is associated bloating but very little.Otherwise, none of the severe symptoms of IBS, and after having recently begun the courseof pro-biotics, my "regularity" schedule seems to have returned to "regular."







Point being, I still want to figure out what this umbilical irritation may be. And I'd like the GIdoctor to do some upper GI imaging, just for my own comfort (most preferably a CT). But I'mnot sure if there will ever be enough justification for one such that my Insurance provider wouldpay for it (what little they will cover at least).. My question then is, do you all find that abdominal imaging is a typical part of the general diagnosis and treatment for IBS and otherGI disorders, or is that only for very serious cases with absolute justification? Have many ofyou been able to get some abdominal imaging as part of your diagnosis/treatment plan?I just want to know how much work is ahead of me (ie. negotiating with Dr. & Insurance)...Thanks again, very much.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the GI stuff the CT would look at has already been looked at with the colonoscopy.Although there can be issues that you can't see with that often the imaging with a CT scan when you do find an IBSer who gets one is to check the other organs, not the intestines. Sometimes if they think it is small intestinal a camera pill makes more sense than a CT scan as at least you see the lining.Abdominal pain is the main feature of functional GI disorders so that symptom points in that direction. Lots of other illnesses also cause pain, but functional GI pain is the most likely thing to be going on with someone who has abdominal pain.The timing does sound functional to me as that is when functional intestinal pain often happens (shortly after meals, and I certainly found anything that shook my body set off my IBS pain).


----------



## zmpibs4813 (May 23, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Most of the GI stuff the CT would look at has already been looked at with the colonoscopy.Although there can be issues that you can't see with that often the imaging with a CT scan when you do find an IBSer who gets one is to check the other organs, not the intestines. Sometimes if they think it is small intestinal a camera pill makes more sense than a CT scan as at least you see the lining.Abdominal pain is the main feature of functional GI disorders so that symptom points in that direction. Lots of other illnesses also cause pain, but functional GI pain is the most likely thing to be going on with someone who has abdominal pain.The timing does sound functional to me as that is when functional intestinal pain often happens (shortly after meals, and I certainly found anything that shook my body set off my IBS pain).


Thanks very much. At least the "camera pill" is an option I can broach with the GI doctor. It doesn'tmatter what kind of imaging, as long as I can "clear" the small intestine as being an issue. Or at least,identify the issue and pursue the correct treatment plan.


----------

